# just one of those days...



## Daddy-0- (Nov 4, 2009)

Did you ever just have one of those days? You know what I am talking about. Things are a little slow so we are starting to look more for work without permit stuff. You know the drill. If you see something new or odd or whatever you jot down the address and check the permit system at the office for permits. So the fun part USUALLY comes when you catch something and you have to go back to the house and bust them.

I had a little list to check out today. My first house the little old lady proceeds to tear me a new one for 20 minutes stomping her feet, yelling, lying, fussing, etc and then slams the door in my face. The second stop was trying to figure out why her husband just left her...oh and he built that deck. My third stop answered the door with an oxygen mask. I say, "How are you today mam." She replies, "I got off my death bed to answer the door. The doctor said I could go any day now. How do you think I am? What can I do for you?" Then she tells me that her son built that addition on her house so that she could sit in  the sun by the window but she doesn't know where he is now because they no longer get along.

At this point I am about suicidal when I head for the office. I decided to check out one more house on the way which I had noticed the day before because the porch looked weird. I pull up to find TWO licensed contractors actively working. One is tearing out the porch walls. The other just finished a nice new deck. No permits. The porch contractor was there on a warrantee call for the 1997 porch install that he did. (without permits). I don't know where to start with that can of worms. Just one of those days!  :|


----------



## jar546 (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: just one of those days...

That is one hell of a day.  Nice to know I am not the only one looking for unpermitted work.  Relax, enjoy the evening and prep for another round tomorrow.


----------



## rktect 1 (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: just one of those days...

Man what's wrong with you?      Maybe you could just go take some poor kids Halloween treats away or something.     Of course I agree with your last visit. Time to drop the hammer.

I'm glad I don't have to look for older finished unpermitted work.

Good luck with granny.

Edit:  I did edit this post a wee bit so that the sarcasm would bleed through a bit more.


----------



## brudgers (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: just one of those days...

Do ya ever seem to have one of those days where everyone's on your case from your teacher on down to your best girl friend?

Well I used to have them all the time.

But I found a way to get out of it.

Let me tell ya' about it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqHbYyVi ... _embedded#


----------



## cda (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: just one of those days...

Man those moutain people are rough, come out of the woods, and boy you got some rough relatives also!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JBI (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: just one of those days...

My favorite is when the husband sends the wife to Town Hall to cry about how tough they have it, or how they didn't know they needed a permit.

I used to feel sorry for them (I was a sucker for tears     ).

Now, I mostly  :roll: and try not to get too   :x  , then help them with the paperwork and go on to the next sob story...  :cry: You'd think we were taking their first born for sacrifice to the  :twisted: ! All in a days work I suppose...


----------



## crcasteve (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: just one of those days...

Yes those days are upon us as well 4 inspections and little plan review.

Some days i feel like parking at the big box stores and following them home


----------



## Daddy-0- (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: just one of those days...

I didn't mean to seem like we were picking on people. We only look for work that is 2-3 years old and newer because the computer records can be unreliable past that. We also use the satellite maps pictures to see what the house looked like 4-5 years ago. If I have no addition on the satellite and no permits in the system and the addition still looks new-ish they will get a visit. Sometimes we go out to talk to the owner to gather information if the water is muddy. Sometimes that helps, sometimes it makes us not pursue it further, and sometimes the owner jumps on board because he paid the contractor to get those permits. Usually if the work is older than 3 years we don't go there unless it is blatant and shoddy.

Oh, the old lady called today and she wants me to help her pull her permits in the morning. She still maintains that the work is old but the evidence is overwhelming.


----------



##  (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: just one of those days...

A few days ago I observed workmen installing a water main to a house.  The workmen didn't speak English but the pipe was fine and ready for back-fill.  There is no permit so I knocked on the door.  A lady in her forties answered the door.  As soon as I said that I was the building inspector she started crying and then she was bawling and then she was inconsolable.  I said "Well I hope your day gets better from here" and hit the road.  It's hard telling what's going on in her life but I don't want any part of it.

Some time ago I came upon a company doing extensive work to a house without permits.  I stopped the work and left a notice that stated that the permit fees would be doubled.  They sent one of the prettiest women I've seen to get the permits and wow was she friendly.  Wearing hardly any clothes and flirting away.  She asked several times if I would waive the penalty.  Towards the end I told her that I would not waive the penalty but do tell the boss that I really appreciate the effort.


----------



## JBI (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: just one of those days...

crcasteve - We had a Code Official in Sullivan County (not telling what Town    ), whose cousins owner a local lumber yard. Once a week he would stop in and look over the delivery sheets to see where the loads were going. A little devious perhaps, but very few non-permitted projects got too far along in his Town.   

And I have been known to follow guys who I knew I couldn't trust when I saw them with a load of materials in their p/up.  :roll:


----------



## Daddy-0- (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: just one of those days...

This morning the old lady threw her pen at the permit clerk when she was told that the permit would be $210.00. At least she spreads around the love. :lol: Then she SCREAMED that it was all a conspiracy and she was sure that she would fail inspection so that we could fine her more and that we would arrest her if she didn't pay. It was bad. Real bad. It was so bad that the boss took us to lunch after and I had to apologize and thank the permit clerk. I hope that I don't get that final inspection if it even gets through plan review. Sheesh.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 7, 2009)

Re: just one of those days...

LOL, I feel your pain dude......... looks like you picked a real winner.


----------

